

How to write Good Code - dholowiski
http://xkcd.com/844/

======
nostrademons
I've begun to think that virtually all software successes come about when some
external force redefines "success" to be "whatever we have now". And then
people pile on, think you're the next big thing, write glowing articles, and
so on, until they redefine success to be "what you had 5 years ago" and write
biting articles about how you're passe and going down the t00bs.

The solution? Write lots of code and get it in front of as many eyeballs as
possible. That way, it's far more likely that _someone_ will think it's
successful, and then the herd mentality will make everyone else pile on.

